# Acer B223W Höheneinstellung?



## killa132 (23. März 2013)

*Acer B223W Höheneinstellung?*

Hallo,

hat hier jemand zufällig einen Acer B223w?
Habe den mir mal vor kurzem gekauft und festgestellt, dass die Höheneinstellung nicht funktioniert.

Also um die Höhe einzustellen, müsste man dort diesen Schalter (siehe Bild) in die andere Richtung schieben, damit die Höhe sich verändern lässt.
Aber wenn ich nun den Monitor hochschiebe, hält er plötzlich an ca. 3cm höhere Einstellung an und stößt anscheinend gegen etwas.
Ich weiß nun nicht, was ich falsch mache...

Kann mir irgendeiner weiterhelfen?

Vielleicht kann das weiterhelfen:
Download Acer B223W Owner's Manual German - Device Manuals


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Heretic (23. März 2013)

*AW: Acer B223W Höheneinstellung?*

Was sagt den die beschreibung ?

Nicht , dass deine Beobachtung die Tatsächliche maximal höhe ist ...

Kannst du ihn Runterstellen so wie du es erwartest ?

Wenn er "anstößt" quitscht das dann ? Irgendwas ungewähnliches ? Ist er schwer hochzuschieben ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## killa132 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Acer B223W Höheneinstellung?*

Die Beschreibung zeigt nur ein Bild wo er hoch und runter geschoben wird.

Ne das ist sicher nicht die tatsächliche Höhe, siehe auf dem Bild, der kann viel höher hoch kommen.

Runterstellen bis zum Ende kein Problem.

Kein Quietschen, nur ein Stoß, der ist mit ein wenig Kraft von der Stelle zu bewegen.


----------



## killa132 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Acer B223W Höheneinstellung?*

*push*

weiß niemand was dazu?


----------



## killa132 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Acer B223W Höheneinstellung?*

*push*


----------



## Heretic (26. März 2013)

*AW: Acer B223W Höheneinstellung?*

Anscheinend weis niemand was.

Wenn er neu ist , musste Garantie antrag stellen.

Zur not selbst Handanlegen oder ähnliches.

MfG Heretic


----------



## killa132 (26. März 2013)

Dann muss ich wohl Hand anlegen...

Aber nur wie... anscheinend  blockt etwas den Schiebemechanismus.
Muss ich wohl aufschrauben und nachsehen


----------

